# Hi, I'm new to the forum, and have a question...



## Tom S (Oct 4, 2003)

Hello everyone. This seems like a good place to ask this question, as I have not been able to find the answer anywhere else.

So if you don't mind, here goes:

I have ordered a 2004 545i with the SMG. My initial understanding was that it was the same SMG implementation as that used in the M3 (11 modes). I've come to find out that the 530i will use the simplified SMG programs that will be available in the 3 series, but I've also been led to believe that the 545i will use the M3 version. I have been assured that the gearbox itself is identical.

I called BMW Customer Service yesterday, and was told that the answer to this specific question had not been released by BMW AG yet. I had the feeling that they were familiar with the question as well. They told me to check back daily as information was constantly being updated.

Today, I sent an email to customer service via the BMW site and got a response in a short time. I was told that:

"We have not been advised there is any difference between the SMG transmission in the 530 i and the 545i. Each model with SMG is a 6-speed Sequential Manual Gearbox with Automated, Manual and Sport programs and Dynamic Driving Control (Sport Button)."

So I could take that as confirmation, but I'm still not 100% sure that this is a definitive answer. I have about 1 week left to make any changes to the order, and I'd prefer the manual tranny rather than the simplified SMG. So I'm running out of time to make the change.

If anyone has any other information regarding this issue, I'd sure appreciate hearing it!

Thanks,
Tom S


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

I don't have any additional technical information on the 545i SMG. However, I do have a question. Is your car situation such that you could delay putting in your order for a month or two? I don't know how quickly you turn over your cars, but if you plan to keep this ride for a long time, it might make sense to wait just a bit longer, in order to ensure you get exactly what you want. I would hate to see you cancel SMG next week, only to find out a couple weeks later that it really DOES have the M3-style system and not a simplified SMG.


----------



## Tom S (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks for the reply, Dave.

I'm in a bit of a sticky situation, since my lease on my current car (CLK430, glad to see it go), is up on November 1. As it is, I'm not expecting to see the 545 until the end of November. So I really can't delay any longer on the BMW.

I may well keep this one longer than usual. I had intended to buy this time around. But if the lease rates get better, as my dealer has promised they will, I may just lease it and determine whether to buy or not at the end of the term.

You make sense about waiting, but I really don't have the luxury this time.

Again, Thanks for the response. I'll keep digging. On the other hand, I have heard some good reports on the simplified SMG, but they have been few. It seems there isn't much out there from people who have actually driven them.

Regards,
Tom


----------

